# PE Power Calculators - Casio vs TI



## joshtrevino (Mar 4, 2011)

I will preface this statement with the fact that the TI89 was my go to calculator in college. It served me well. I naturally gravitated towards the TI-36X when I began my FE preparation, and it did its job while I passed on my first try.

I ran into much frustration, however, with the TI-36X in my preparation for the PE power exam, specifically when dealing with complex numbers, which is basically all of the time.

I heard that the Casio FX-115ES handled complex numbers more smoothly, so I went to Target and spent $18 to give it a try. I cannot explain how superior the Casio is to the TI when doing complex calculations ... it is not even close.

The Casio also displays the FULL equation and answer simultaneously, and allows you to edit your last computation without having to retype the entire thing in, which is rather handy at times.

I just wanted to share this because everyone still has about a month to purchase the Casio and become familiar with it before the exam if you are running into similar frustrations with the TI.

Good luck all.

See some of you in Houston in a month.


----------



## willsee (Mar 4, 2011)

joshtrevino said:


> I will preface this statement with the fact that the TI89 was my go to calculator in college. It served me well. I naturally gravitated towards the TI-36X when I began my FE preparation, and it did its job while I passed on my first try.
> I ran into much frustration, however, with the TI-36X in my preparation for the PE power exam, specifically when dealing with complex numbers, which is basically all of the time.
> 
> I heard that the Casio FX-115ES handled complex numbers more smoothly, so I went to Target and spent $18 to give it a try. I cannot explain how superior the Casio is to the TI when doing complex calculations ... it is not even close.
> ...


I might go buy a new calculator this weekend. I just have a TI and complex numbers are a pain on it.


----------



## dianevp (Mar 4, 2011)

Being able to convert complex number to polar and rectangular quickly is essential.

Plus, check that the calculator you're going to settle on is on the approved list. It would not be good to get a calculator, practice with it, and find out you can even use it the day of the exam.

Good luck!


----------



## Jonjo (Mar 5, 2011)

joshtrevino said:


> I will preface this statement with the fact that the TI89 was my go to calculator in college. It served me well. I naturally gravitated towards the TI-36X when I began my FE preparation, and it did its job while I passed on my first try.
> I ran into much frustration, however, with the TI-36X in my preparation for the PE power exam, specifically when dealing with complex numbers, which is basically all of the time.
> 
> I heard that the Casio FX-115ES handled complex numbers more smoothly, so I went to Target and spent $18 to give it a try. I cannot explain how superior the Casio is to the TI when doing complex calculations ... it is not even close.
> ...


Casio is more then enough , you will ask for no more then the basic 4 Math operations , some trigo (polar-rect) and basicaly the basic 4 math operations , I did my P.E test with the Casio NCEES recomended and was good enough ( +/- $ 18.00 ) , just have it and start get familiary with .


----------



## sd3232 (Mar 6, 2011)

totally agree, as soon as i find out about CASIO FX-115ES, i dropped everything and went out and bought it, now im getting really good with it, saves so much time with practice problems


----------



## Deadbeat_Mike (Mar 6, 2011)

Don't forget HP!

First - TI sucks. I only keep mine on my desk so that I can use it to show others why it sucks. See, I use two thumbs on my calc and enter info quickly. The input lags on that POS so bad that it misses keystrokes CONSTANTLY. I won't go on a tirade about complex number input (No i? Really?)

Having not graphed since college I sold my TI-89 and bought a HP 35s. No, I don't use RPN but I still find it to be the best calc for ease of use. I like the key layout and input.

I also have a fx-115ES. I find the Casio to be frustrating during input and representation. Too many mode changes. It is, however, better for recalling past equations. I really need to figure out how to call up previous entries on the HP...


----------

